# Mr. Test!



## Stitch (Aug 24, 2007)

Where are ye?

The faithful await.


----------



## Blexican (Aug 24, 2007)

Your disciples await your command.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 24, 2007)

YES!


----------



## The Kraken (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## Stitch (Aug 24, 2007)

I think I might be gay.


----------



## The Kraken (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## Stitch (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice location.

If you reset OzzyC's rep to 0 then I will dedicate all my future efforts to you. The same goes for any of the other uber-deity's on the forum.


----------



## Blexican (Aug 24, 2007)

Dude, I'll be satisfied if we can just get some uber-awesome ss.org deities to post in here. I wanna see Buford T. Justice get swallowed alive by the Kraken.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 24, 2007)

I want Conan!!!


----------



## playstopause (Aug 24, 2007)

Luck Seven said:


> I want Conan!!!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 24, 2007)

Luck Seven said:


> I want Conan!!!


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 24, 2007)

What's wrong with Conan?


----------



## Blexican (Aug 24, 2007)

Luck Seven said:


> I want Conan!!!


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 24, 2007)

FINE, Crom will throw you down from Valhalla, you hell spawned fiends!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 24, 2007)

Luck Seven said:


> What's wrong with Conan?


----------



## Blexican (Aug 24, 2007)

Luck Seven said:


> FINE, Crom will throw you down from Valhalla, you hell spawned fiends!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 24, 2007)

Luck Seven said:


> FINE, Crom will throw you down from Valhalla, you hell spawned fiends!


----------



## playstopause (Aug 24, 2007)

Luck Seven said:


> What's wrong with Conan?












* waits for the "sandman".


----------



## Stitch (Aug 24, 2007)

Screw whoever editted my posts!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 24, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Screw whoever editted my posts!



yeah!


----------



## Stitch (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 24, 2007)

delenda?


----------



## Stitch (Aug 24, 2007)

What is there not to get about "Delenda"?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 24, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> What is there not to get about "Delenda"?



is it a name? a place? some type of food group, perhaps? maybe the name of your favorite pet?


----------



## Stitch (Aug 24, 2007)

It is an album and a latin word. Its also totally off-topic, so check it out on google. 

Mr. Test!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 24, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> It is an album and a latin word. Its also totally off-topic, so check it out on google.
> 
> Mr. Test!



[action=Shawn] wonders if delenda is that From A Second Story Window album, but is too afraid of being OT to ask, so he returns to the topic of test.[/action]


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 24, 2007)

Off topic seems pretty inactive today


----------



## Stitch (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 24, 2007)

Luck Seven said:


> Off topic seems pretty inactive today


----------



## playstopause (Aug 24, 2007)

Luck Seven said:


> Off topic seems pretty inactive today







squint said:


>


----------



## Stitch (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 24, 2007)

playstopause said:


>


----------



## Rick (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 24, 2007)

WHY DOES EVERYONE HATE ME?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Stitch (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## playstopause (Aug 24, 2007)

Luck Seven said:


> WHY DOES EVERYONE HATE ME?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Blexican (Aug 24, 2007)

Luck Seven said:


> WHY DOES EVERYONE HATE ME?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm going to cry now


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 24, 2007)

Luck Seven said:


> I'm going to cry now


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 24, 2007)

WHAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 24, 2007)

Luck Seven said:


> WHAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Stitch (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## Blexican (Aug 24, 2007)

Luck Seven said:


> WHAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 24, 2007)

Blex, I could stare at your sig for hours...


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 24, 2007)

Luck Seven said:


> Blex, I could stare at your sig for hours...









edit:


----------



## Blexican (Aug 24, 2007)

Luck Seven said:


> Blex, I could stare at your sig for hours...



NUDE MAN


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 25, 2007)

Blex likes nude men


----------



## Blexican (Aug 25, 2007)

Luck Seven said:


> L7 likes nude men. Especially Marty Friedman.



Fixed.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 25, 2007)

Blexican said:


> Fixed.



oh shit. that means you're .


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 25, 2007)

Blexican said:


> Fixed.



As long as he has a guitar in front of his genitals and these shoes on, I'm fine!








JK


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 25, 2007)

Luck Seven said:


> As long as he has a guitar in front of his genitals and these shoes on, I'm fine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blexican (Aug 25, 2007)

Clogs from hell!


----------



## playstopause (Aug 25, 2007)

/ Off-topic.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 25, 2007)

Luck Seven said:


> Blex likes nude men



n00b.




Sorry for not coming in sooner, Stitch- I was working and then there was a huge storm that made us an hour later then usual, even. 

BTW- I finally heard RATM on the radio( After 20-30 attempts calling in to other DJs that usually do that shift)- that Dj gets uberprops (He was subbing for the usual person).  The next one that went on wouldn't even play the popular songs we requested. (We were the 1st-3rd callers in and he never played our songs. )



Luck Seven said:


> As long as he has a guitar in front of his genitals and these shoes on, I'm fine!


Dude, NM is a chest rocker.  

Also, I just remembered I found a wristchain- thing spock:....I'm tired, ok? I believe the style is called figaro, and it's 8 inches long.) that matches my necklace- I'll probably give it to one of a few female friends of mine, though. I don't really want it but figured one of them might.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 25, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Dude, NM is a chest rocker.



I was talking about Marty...if you would just read *cries*


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 25, 2007)

Luck Seven said:


> I was talking about Marty...if you would just read *cries*



no one cares about marty, he's not a chest rocker.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 25, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> no one cares about marty, he's not a chest rocker.



 That's also why we don't mention cheese.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 25, 2007)

STFU and get back on topic. We want Mr. Test back!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 25, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> That's also why we don't mention cheese.














 










 























stitch216 said:


> STFU and get back on topic. We want Mr. Test back!


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 25, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> STFU and get back on topic. We want Mr. Test back!



For your own sake, Simon I hope this as not directed at me.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 25, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> For your own sake, Simon I hope this as not directed at me.





for your own sake, oz, i hope this is not directed at simon.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 25, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> for your own sake, oz, i hope this is not directed at simon.



Where's my poptart?


----------



## Stitch (Aug 25, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> for your own sake, oz, i hope this is not directed at simon.





Dammit, can't rep you.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 25, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Dammit, can't rep you.



Then try on me instead.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 25, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Where's my poptart?


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 25, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


>



Remember who gave you that rank you carry.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 25, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Remember who gave you that rank you carry.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## Stitch (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## Stitch (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## Stitch (Aug 25, 2007)

This is totally gonna get closed. 

I want Mr. Test!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 25, 2007)

i want mr. test, too!


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 25, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> This is totally gonna get closed.
> 
> I want Mr. Test!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 25, 2007)

It's about time I made an appearance!

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

EDIT:


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 25, 2007)

OzzyC said:


>


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 25, 2007)

Show me a thread with Mr. Test so I can agree with you guys!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 25, 2007)

Luck Seven said:


> Show me a thread with Mr. Test so I can agree with you guys!



agree anyway.


----------



## playstopause (Aug 25, 2007)

Luck Seven said:


> Show me a thread with Mr. Test so I can agree with you guys!


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 25, 2007)

I agree, I want Mr. Test back


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 26, 2007)

Luck Seven said:


> I agree, I want Mr. Test back



See? Your heart's just not in it lad...


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 26, 2007)

I want him back to, and more conan.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 26, 2007)

More Conan! And More Drew's Liver!

But definitly more Mr. Test.

Admini-bot hasn't posted lately either...


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 26, 2007)

I already said more Conan


----------



## playstopause (Aug 26, 2007)

Luck Seven said:


> I already said more Conan


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 26, 2007)

I liked admini-bot.

He had this cold calculated way of doing things that I found pleasing...


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 26, 2007)

Luck Seven said:


> I already said more Conan







stitch216 said:


> More Conan! And More Drew's Liver!
> 
> But definitly more Mr. Test.
> 
> Admini-bot hasn't posted lately either...


----------



## Stitch (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## Stitch (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## playstopause (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 26, 2007)

playstopause said:


>



I concur...


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## Stitch (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Aug 26, 2007)

stitch216 said:


>


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 26, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> I concur...




fo sho.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 26, 2007)

HAR HAR HAR


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 26, 2007)

Luck Seven said:


> HAR HAR HAR


----------



## skinhead (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 26, 2007)

skinhead said:


>


----------



## Stitch (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Blexican (Aug 27, 2007)

Luck Seven said:


> HAR HAR HAR



No! You'll summon Ruarc the blacktooth pirate!!




[action=Blexican]definitely sees a closing in this thread's future. Maybe there'll be an appearance of our dear lord Mr. Test beforehand?[/action]


----------



## Stitch (Aug 27, 2007)

Please test.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 27, 2007)

i'm okay with this thread being closed, so long as mr. test shows up first.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 27, 2007)

Blexican said:


> No! You'll summon Ruarc the blacktooth pirate!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what you had said in my thread...


----------



## Stitch (Aug 27, 2007)

If Mr. Test posts in here I'll make as many posts as possible about noodles being short, Scott being Canadian and left handed, Drew's album not being released yet, Drew being gay for drinking wine, Drew being gay for wearing pink polos, Drew being gay for have a chick as his avatar, Drew being gay for not using real gain levels, and about Drew.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 27, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> If Mr. Test posts in here I'll make as many posts as possible about noodles being short, Scott being Canadian and left handed, Drew's album not being released yet, Drew being gay for drinking wine, Drew being gay for wearing pink polos, Drew being gay for have a chick as his avatar, Drew being gay for not using real gain levels, and about Drew.



Then I suppose Drew, Noodles, Drew, Scott, Drew and Drew are safe.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Stitch (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 28, 2007)

edit:


----------



## Blexican (Aug 28, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> That's what you had said in my thread...



It was an unfortunate reality, though...and I am still left bitter and complacent after its closing. 

As far as L7 goes...


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 28, 2007)

Blexican said:


> It was an unfortunate reality, though...and I am still left bitter and complacent after its closing.
> 
> As far as L7 goes...


----------



## Blexican (Aug 28, 2007)

Luck Seven said:


>



So you like men then?



[action=Blexican]waits for Naren to come into the thread...[/action]


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 28, 2007)

Blexican said:


> So you like men then?
> 
> 
> 
> [action=Blexican]waits for Naren to come into the thread...[/action]



No, check out my sweet edit that I made before I posted that last squint...

I have 212 posts now, this is the 121st post in this thread...weird


----------



## Blexican (Aug 29, 2007)

Luck Seven said:


> No, check out my sweet edit that I made before I posted that last squint...
> 
> I have 212 posts now, this is the 121st post in this thread...weird



In that case, 

Good  skills, too.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 29, 2007)

Blexican said:


> No! You'll summon Ruarc the blacktooth pirate!!



Sorry I'm late! My dog got hit by a long boat...  

I'm not naming names but I think that shawnf has something to do with it...


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 29, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> Sorry I'm late! My dog got hit by a long boat...
> 
> I'm not naming names but I think that shawnf has something to do with it...


----------



## Stitch (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 29, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


>



Scandinavian.  

Got mah eye on you son...


----------



## Stitch (Aug 29, 2007)

I just got pwned by Chris in less than 20 seconds lol.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 29, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I just got pwned by Chris in less than 20 seconds lol.



What?


----------



## Stitch (Aug 29, 2007)

See the thread "my arm is bleeding..."


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 29, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> See the thread "my arm is bleeding..."



 Erep for an awsome thread!





By the way... everyone has to check out MySpace.com - PERIPHERY - BETHESDA, Maryland - Metal / Experimental / Rock - www.myspace.com/periphery and read the biog!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 29, 2007)

!!!!

GREATEST. THREAD. EVER.

edit: damn, i can't rep stitchy!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 29, 2007)

Oh the hell with it!

"How many cliché band biographies do you read that tells the reader just how damn entertaining they are? All of them? This bio is boring, don&#8217;t read it if you have a life, go buy an Aston Martin instead. Periphery started several years ago by the meeting of Misha Mansoor and Jake Veredika. Misha was walking past a dumpster in Rockville, MD which had a young Jake sleeping inside. Misha startled Jake, which angered and confused him; he began yelling nonsensical words in a rhythmic manner which led Misha to believe that Jake would be capable of singing in a metal band. After several rounds of Rochambeau the two realized that playing metal was the only thing they could agree upon. The two wrote songs, sounds, and ideas for many years and began posting them on the Internet. Misha&#8217;s lust for multi-track layers and semi-consensual intercourse coupled with Jake&#8217;s off-world riffs, cantilevered face and unique screaming has resulted in many butt-cancer inducing little ditties. By promoting themselves online through n00dz (kthx3.1415) people from all over the world began visiting on a daily basis making the numbers jump and increasing carpet baby poplulation by 56.3%, and the duo somehow realized they had the beginnings of a successful project. The search for suitable members began with bassist, world traveler and local kindergarten art teacher, Tom Murphy. Guitarist Alex Bois, of &#8216;A Different Self&#8217; (national metal act) and &#8216;Richard Simmons on Ice&#8217; (gay dudes skating and sometimes making love after shows) fame. Next up was the multi-faceted Travis Orbin, or The Orbinator as he is affectionately referred to these days (unless you have no soul&#8230. Sick drummer (poor guy is a hypochondriac), session drummer (which usually means you&#8217;re too good for a band but we beat him with his own legs instead of telling him that) and avid Juggernaut Bitch fan (a must for any living organism). When Orbinator drums, things asplode, the end. One day all the members were out shopping for new pants at Forever 21, and the lady working there asked to join the band. Then the store caught fire and the lady turned out to be Jake Bowen, local superhero and microwavable popcorn fan. Since all the members had short hair, it was only logical to let Jake join, because having two Jakes in a band is never confusing! He played a Mesa amplifier, and Misha found that funny because it sorta sounded like a child with no mouth attempting to scream. Also the names were similar. So the band is now complete! We wanna tour a lot and finish the recording of their first album and/or ep. And yes we will finally do a metal version of &#8220;Baby, baby please, baby&#8221;.

Bread and Cheese!

-prephireery (we really should invest in a spell checker..)"

MySpace.com - PERIPHERY - BETHESDA, Maryland - Metal / Experimental / Rock - www.myspace.com/periphery

EDIT:  I'd be lying if I said I'm not considering making this my signature...


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 29, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> Oh the hell with it!
> 
> "How many cliché band biographies do you read that tells the reader just how damn entertaining they are? All of them? This bio is boring, dont read it if you have a life, go buy an Aston Martin instead. Periphery started several years ago by the meeting of Misha Mansoor and Jake Veredika. Misha was walking past a dumpster in Rockville, MD which had a young Jake sleeping inside. Misha startled Jake, which angered and confused him; he began yelling nonsensical words in a rhythmic manner which led Misha to believe that Jake would be capable of singing in a metal band. After several rounds of Rochambeau the two realized that playing metal was the only thing they could agree upon. The two wrote songs, sounds, and ideas for many years and began posting them on the Internet. Mishas lust for multi-track layers and semi-consensual intercourse coupled with Jakes off-world riffs, cantilevered face and unique screaming has resulted in many butt-cancer inducing little ditties. By promoting themselves online through n00dz (kthx3.1415) people from all over the world began visiting on a daily basis making the numbers jump and increasing carpet baby poplulation by 56.3%, and the duo somehow realized they had the beginnings of a successful project. The search for suitable members began with bassist, world traveler and local kindergarten art teacher, Tom Murphy. Guitarist Alex Bois, of A Different Self (national metal act) and Richard Simmons on Ice (gay dudes skating and sometimes making love after shows) fame. Next up was the multi-faceted Travis Orbin, or The Orbinator as he is affectionately referred to these days (unless you have no soul). Sick drummer (poor guy is a hypochondriac), session drummer (which usually means youre too good for a band but we beat him with his own legs instead of telling him that) and avid Juggernaut Bitch fan (a must for any living organism). When Orbinator drums, things asplode, the end. One day all the members were out shopping for new pants at Forever 21, and the lady working there asked to join the band. Then the store caught fire and the lady turned out to be Jake Bowen, local superhero and microwavable popcorn fan. Since all the members had short hair, it was only logical to let Jake join, because having two Jakes in a band is never confusing! He played a Mesa amplifier, and Misha found that funny because it sorta sounded like a child with no mouth attempting to scream. Also the names were similar. So the band is now complete! We wanna tour a lot and finish the recording of their first album and/or ep. And yes we will finally do a metal version of Baby, baby please, baby.
> 
> ...




 

how much do you want to bet that bulb wrote that?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 29, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> how much do you want to bet that bulb wrote that?



I dunno. I'd make a killing anyway!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 29, 2007)

BTW, I'm listing to the sound track to my favourite Bollywood film!


----------



## Stitch (Aug 29, 2007)

Get back on topic!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 29, 2007)

TEST!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 29, 2007)

BOLLYWOOD!

I mean...

TEST!



















Bollytest...?


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 29, 2007)

Mr. Test is a punk.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 29, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> BOLLYWOOD!
> 
> I mean...
> 
> ...



You suffer.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 29, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> Mr. Test is a punk.




you're just pissed because everyone thinks you're gay.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 29, 2007)

What do you mean "_thinks_"?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 29, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> You suffer.



 

:bollywood:


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 29, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> you're just pissed because everyone thinks you're gay.



No....I'm pissed cause Mr. Test is a punk. He's a poser and a phoney and a poopy head.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 29, 2007)

....only a gay would talk about poo while talking about another man.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 29, 2007)

:bollywood:


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 29, 2007)

Only a gay comes from Scotland


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 29, 2007)

Actually I do find Mr. Test's tardiness to be quite disheartening... I mean the sacrificial lamb has escaped already!


----------



## Stitch (Aug 29, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> Only a gay comes from Scotland





I'd neg rep you, but that would bring you closer to Mr. Test's level.





nitelightboy said:


> Only a gay comes from Scotland





I'd neg rep you, but that would bring you closer to Mr. Test's level.

Anyway, you shave your legs. What isn't gay about that?


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 29, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I'd neg rep you, but that would bring you closer to Mr. Test's level.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The men in your country wear skirts. I think that's worse than me shaving my legs.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 29, 2007)

I wonder when Chris is gonna pwn this thread?







Oh, yeah...uh.....hail Mr. Test  unleash the squinting


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 29, 2007)

shaving your legs...  









edit:


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 29, 2007)

Bollywood FTW!


----------



## Stitch (Aug 29, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> I wonder when Chris is gonna pwn this thread?



He has seen it already, so I doubt it will be him.

I bet Shannon or noodles...they hate these things...



nitelightboy said:


> The men in your country wear skirts. I think that's worse than me shaving my legs.



Nope, because they wear them with proud hairy legs...and throw tree trunks for fun. And twist the legs off cows for sport.

"Men" in your country created sex changes, skorts and Manowar. Tell me what isn't gay about that.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 29, 2007)

MySpaceTV: Chakna Chakna by PAWANDEEP

Still didn't work properly...


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 29, 2007)

BUT IT's IN THE FORUMSPY!


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 29, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> [*Manowar. Tell me what isn't gay about that.*



I hope Chris and Donnie don't see this.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 29, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Nope, because they wear them with proud hairy legs...and throw tree trunks for fun. And twist the legs off cows for sport.
> 
> "Men" in your country created sex changes, skorts and Manowar. Tell me what isn't gay about that.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 29, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


>



Hey, You can't talk! You Scandinavians brought us suicides, black metal and ikea...


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 29, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> Hey, You can't talk! You Scandinavians brought us suicides, black metal and ikea...






suicides and black metal are entirely un-gay!


so


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 29, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> suicides and black metal are entirely un-gay!
> 
> 
> so



Men in makeup no less...? 

One word... Ikea.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 29, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> I hope Chris and Donnie don't see this.



Chris has freely admitted in th epast that Manowar is gay. But its damn cool at the same time.

And there is such a thing as masculine gay, even if you haven't ever experienced it...


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 29, 2007)

:bollywood:


----------



## Stitch (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Stitch (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Blexican (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Stitch (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Blexican (Aug 29, 2007)

Check out my clip.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 29, 2007)

No. Linky?


----------



## Blexican (Aug 29, 2007)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/35685-blexican-makes-more-audio-pollution.html


----------



## Stitch (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 30, 2007)

?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 30, 2007)

Blexican said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/35685-blexican-makes-more-audio-pollution.html


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 30, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


>



 I thought it was quite good actually...

I put you on my top friends on myspace because I was bored by the way!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 30, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> I thought it was quite good actually...
> 
> I put you on my top friends on myspace because I was bored by the way!




i really liked it, actually. those leads were cool.



and also...


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 30, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i really liked it, actually. those leads were cool.
> 
> 
> 
> and also...



So put me on yours or... I'll er... like... Fucking take you off it...! 

Yeah...!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 30, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> So put me on yours or... I'll er... like... Fucking take you off it...!
> 
> Yeah...!




k.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 30, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> k.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 30, 2007)

i did it.


----------



## Blexican (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 30, 2007)

Listening to Insomnia by Periphery...


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 30, 2007)

Cool Shawn I'm no. 5!

And ss.org is number 1. scratch


----------



## Stitch (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Ryan (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 30, 2007)

Ryan said:


>


----------



## Stitch (Aug 30, 2007)

What the fuck is that anyway? It looks like a rabbit with a cancerous-mushroom growth on its head.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 30, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> What the fuck is that anyway? It looks like a rabbit with a cancerous-mushroom growth on its head.



Pancake, actually.


----------



## playstopause (Aug 30, 2007)

A rabbit with a pancake?!? What da fuck does that thing means?


----------



## Stitch (Aug 30, 2007)

No idea.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 31, 2007)

What the fuck's the point then?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 31, 2007)

it looks funny.


----------



## Stitch (Sep 1, 2007)

No it doesn't.


----------



## playstopause (Sep 1, 2007)

Mr Test seems to be ignoring this thread.
That hurts my feelings.


----------



## Stitch (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## playstopause (Sep 1, 2007)

Remember when Mr Test used to make the world a better place?
Unlike Jesus, i truly believe he will be back for the faithfull ones.

Hope, why does it hurt.


----------



## Stitch (Sep 1, 2007)

playstopause said:


> Remember when Mr Test used to make the world a better place?
> Unlike Jesus, i truly believe he will be back for the faithfull ones.
> 
> Hope, why does it hurt.



+e-rep, for being awesome!


----------



## playstopause (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## Stitch (Sep 1, 2007)

Rep me back for creating bitching thread.


----------



## OzzyC (Sep 1, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Rep me back for creating bitching thread.



 

...And me for the thread that got closed, but led to another thread of uberage.


----------



## Stitch (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## ZeroSignal (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Sep 2, 2007)

stitch216 said:


>


----------



## ZeroSignal (Sep 2, 2007)

Didn't work very well...


----------



## Vince (Sep 2, 2007)

playstopause said:


> A rabbit with a pancake?!? What da fuck does that thing means?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 2, 2007)

Vince said:


>






best. post. ever.


----------



## playstopause (Sep 2, 2007)

That's it.

All my questions about life have been answered.


----------



## Blexican (Sep 2, 2007)

OzzyC said:


>









Vince said:


>



Wait...you mean to tell me that a mod came in and posted something other than a warning of an impending thread close?!?!

NICE!


----------



## Stitch (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## Stitch (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## Blexican (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## Stitch (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Sep 4, 2007)

n00bs. 












:ubersquint de la NUDEMAN:


----------



## Stitch (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## Tester (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Blexican (Sep 7, 2007)

Best day ever. We are lucky enough to have Mr. Test bestow TWO posts upon us.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Sep 7, 2007)

Dude test's nearly at post 666!


----------



## OzzyC (Sep 7, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> Dude test's nearly at post 666!



He's always at post 666.


----------



## Stitch (Sep 7, 2007)

Is there any point in posting here any more?

Answer: Yes.

But still. Today has been so awesome on so many levels


----------



## Blexican (Oct 12, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Is there any point in posting here any more?
> 
> Answer: Yes.
> 
> But still. Today has been so awesome on so many levels



What about today then?

I dunno Im drunk


----------



## Stitch (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## Desecrated (Oct 12, 2007)

1 post.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 12, 2007)

2 post


----------

